# Aussie Lizard Art



## moloch05 (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is a different view of some of the Australian lizards. Macro shots often reveal intricate patterns that are not so obvious in the normal full-body or portrait photographs. When examined like this, these lizards seem to be living, breathing works of art.

1) Eastern Spiny-tailed Gecko (_Strophurus williamsi_), 2) Soft Spiny-tailed Gecko (_Strophurus spinigerus_), 3) Western Spiny-tailed Gecko (_Strophurus strophurus_)
4) Western Spiny-tailed Gecko (_Strophurus strophurus_), 5) Beaked Gecko (_Rhynchoedura ornata_), 6) Western Smooth Knob-tailed Gecko (_Nephrurus levis occidentalis_)
7) Western Smooth Knob-tailed Gecko (_Nephrurus levis occidentalis_), 8) Eastern Smooth Knob-tailed Gecko (_Nephrurus levis levis_), 9) Box-patterned Gecko (_Lucasium steindachneri_)


































1) Gibber Gecko (_Lucasium byrnei_), 2) White-spotted Ground Gecko (_Lucasium alboguttatum_), 3) White-spotted Ground Gecko (_Lucasium alboguttatum_)
4) Prickly Gecko (_Heteronotia binoei_), 5) Tree Dtella (_Gehyra variegata_), 6) Fat-tailed Gecko (_Diplodactylus conspicillatus_)
7) Tessellated Gecko (_Diplodactylus tessellatus_), 8) Beautiful Gecko (_Diplodactylus pulcher_), 9) Western Stone Gecko (_Diplodactylus granariensis_)

































1) Kluge's Gecko (_Diplodactylus klugei_), 2) Eastern Stone Gecko (_Diplodactylus vittatus_), 3) Kluge's Gecko (_Diplodactylus klugei_)
4) Ornate Stone Gecko (_Diplodactylus ornatus_), 5) Western Stone Gecko (_Diplodactylus granariensis_), 6) Lesueur's Velvet Gecko (_Oedura lesueurii_)
7) Ocellated Velvet Gecko (_Oedura monilis_), 8)Broad-tailed Gecko (_Phyllurus platurus_), 9) Thick-tailed Gecko (_Underwoodisaurus milii_)


































1) Ocellated Velvet Gecko (_Oedura monilis_), 2) Ocellated Velvet Gecko (_Oedura monilis_), 3) Central Bearded Drago (_Pogona vitticeps_)
4) Western Hooded Scaly-foot (_Pygopus nigrisceps_), 5) Western Hooded Scaly-foot (_Pygopus nigriceps_), 6) _Strophurus krisalys_
7) Jewelled Gecko (_Strophurus elderi_), 8) Gould's Monitor (_Varanus gouldii_), 9) Gould's Monitor (_Varanus gouldii_)

































1) Central Netted Dragon (_Ctenophorus nuchalis_), 2) _Ctenotus sp_., 3) Spotted Military Dragon (_Ctenophorus maculatus_)
4) Tessellated Gecko (_Diplodactylus tessallus_), 5) Nobbi Dragon (_Amphibolurus nobbi_), 6) Central Military Dragon (_Ctenophorus isolepis_)
7) Ring-tailed Dragon (_Ctenophorus caudicinctus_), 8) Long-nosed Dragon (_Amphibolurus longirostre_), 9) Long-nosed Dragon (_Amphibolurus longirostre_)

































1) Central Netted Dragon (_Ctenophorus nuchalis_), 2) Cunningham's Skink (_Egernia cunninghami_), 3) Eastern Water Dragon (_Eulamprus quoyii_)
4) Jacky Lizard (_Amphibolurus muricatus_), 5) Prickly Skink (_Gnypetoscincus queenslandiae_), 6) Eastern Water Dragon (_Physignathus lesueurii_)
7) Shingleback (_Tiliqua rugosa_), 8) Eastern Blue-tongued Skink (_Tiliqua scincoides_), 9) Shingleback (_Tiliqua rugosa_)

































I think that the following is the most spectacular of all Australian lizards and to me, it is the epitome of Australian reptiles. It has amazing colours, pattern and texture and it has adapted to one of the most hostile parts of the world where summer temperatures hover at 40C+ for weeks at a time. It is, of course, _Moloch horridus_.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 21, 2009)

GREAT pics!!! 
They would be great printed on canvas,
I would hang them on my walls 

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 21, 2009)

Absolutely stunning photos.

Love Moloch horridus, deffinately my favourite.

Great work


----------



## Shannon (Jun 21, 2009)

Just beautiful!!!!


Thought I'd mentioned a typo - you obviously meant to put 'Eastern Water *Skink'* instead of 'Dragon' for the following image. You have the scientific name correct though. 

3) Eastern Water Dragon (Eulamprus quoyii)

Thanks for sharing - there are some real beauties there


----------



## DDALDD (Jun 22, 2009)

Stunning mate.


----------



## Col J (Jun 22, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful work, Moloch. Keep 'em coming.
Like the way you threw the Moloch in at the end. Haha!

Col J.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 22, 2009)

Natures masterpieces  nothing finer
Thanks for sharing
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 22, 2009)

Agreed, the Thorny Devil is stunning. I'd love to keep a couple if they weren't such specialized feeders. Love the way they have that stuttery walk too. Great macro shots mate!


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 22, 2009)

i'd love that hanging in a BIG frammed poster, top stuff...

cheers Mark


----------

